# Paris Motor Show 2012 (picture heavy)



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

Bonjour Everyone, didnt know where to put this thread! 
just got the photo's up from the expo, (some photos are really poor was in a rush to get around nearly all 3000 cars)

overall fantastic day, they really have put on a show here in paris! 
only really went to see the new rcz, i saw this piano and knew i was at the peugeot stand! 








well i saw the oynx which if you don't know is a concept car (video: 



 ) 
Pics:

































then the 2013 RCZ 







(shaded lights at front) 








cool xenon emblem on lights 








rear just the same but matching colour roof 
















door cards 








all alloys styles 
















and the RCZr 
















also i saw the 208 and 2008 concept 
a little neon
























and for other fan than just peugeot here are some of my fav's!!

(non name awesome van from Citroen)
















(DS9 Concept) 
















(WRC DS3)








(2013 GT-R) 








(2013 facelift fiesta) 








(2012 ST) 








(ferrari 








and (F12 berlinetta) 








(Maserati)








(new A-class)
















(SLS) 
















(all electric SLS) 








(volvo v40 pedestrian airbag) 








(rolls royce) 









funny little kid on motor bike









(M5) 








(i8 concept) 
























(Juke-R juke/gt-r for those who didn't know!)
















(lamborghini reventon)
















(new audi a3 facelift - looking smart i think!) 
























(audi r8 spyder v10) 
















(bentley GT3 racer) 
























(bentley GT speed)








(polo r)
















(new golf GTI loving the red design around the grill and lights) 
























(toyota gt86) 
















(new seat leon)
















anyone still interested a racing/rally spec RCZ








































(maclaren stand P1, 12c spyder, 12c) 

















































(new rangey) (looks the same as before) 








(jag) 








(hyundai genisis looks like a GT86) 
















(akrapovic stand) 
















(some weird space frame things for your living room) 








(subaru brz which is shared with the GT86) 
















(fisker karma) 
















(new civic) 
















(honda EV cool little dash) 
















(citroen APLINE)









Thanks for looking

Dan


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Did you see Vertu's stand at all ?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic pics, thankyou for sharing 

I'm not keen on that new BMW M5 though.....it looks far too chunky and high, rather than low and sleek like they should look.

Ther Hyundai Genesis looks superb though, sadly not due to come to the UK....or it wasnt?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Some nice motors, isn't that a Lamborghini aventador not the reventon?


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> Did you see Vertu's stand at all ?


not too sure, may have pasted it! there are so many cars there it is unreal! 
wish i could have spend longer than 4 hours there and some of the crowds to die down! couldn't get moved near the audi/VW stand!



MadOnVaux! said:


> Fantastic pics, thankyou for sharing
> 
> I'm not keen on that new BMW M5 though.....it looks far too chunky and high, rather than low and sleek like they should look.
> 
> Ther Hyundai Genesis looks superb though, sadly not due to come to the UK....or it wasnt?


the M5 was really nice in person but was actually looking for the M3 sadly there wasn't one there but i heard there is a rumour about a new one? maybe next time!

i dont know on the Genesis but like most of the small sporty ones was very busy so hard to find any information on them! 


Scrim-1- said:


> Some nice motors, isn't that a Lamborghini aventador not the reventon?


i think your right! if you look at both they are very similar!?

there were three on the stand all different models but look identical 







i think the middle is the new gallardo


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Subaru BRZ & Toyota Gt-86 - Exactly the same car?! or am i going funny eyed!?


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Fab pictures :thumb: will get over there one year I hope...
Test drove the BRZ 2 weeks ago,










not to impressed to be honest, waiting now for the turbo version to raise it's head :thumb:


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

davies20 said:


> Subaru BRZ & Toyota Gt-86 - Exactly the same car?! or am i going funny eyed!?


Lol, not to far away mate, the BRZ even has the Toyota badge under the bonnet next to the Subaru badge :lol: , someone got confused to what it really is :lol:


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

davies20 said:


> Subaru BRZ & Toyota Gt-86 - Exactly the same car?! or am i going funny eyed!?


Pretty much:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_86

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258514&highlight=gt86

Nice car for £25k.
Tom.

Edit, beaten to it twice!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Something about that DS9 I really like lol

Cars are going very very futuristic!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

where are the girls ??  :lol:


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> where are the girls ??  :lol:


one min ill get the pictures on! 








seat were the only stand with women on! 


Grante36 said:


> Something about that DS9 I really like lol
> 
> Cars are going very very futuristic!


its actually really nice! i have tons more pictures on my comp!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

So, did you boycott the Renault stand?
... other than getting a shot of their Alpine (not Citroen)

Regards,
Steve


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

daniellll.bee said:


> seat were the only stand with women on!


Literally :lol:

Nice pics man. Loving the Fisker


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Love the paint on the SLS Merc!


----------

